# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Problem printing with Overture easy Nylon

## Smitty35

I'm new to printing Nylon, and am trying to do so on my X-MAX. Either the part prints, but one corner warps. Or, I come into work with a glob stuck to the nozzle. I covered the opening on the top cover and have the filament installed on the inside of the printer. My heat settings are 245 and 70. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

